# ID this 2 different crypts



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello!

Please help me ID this two crypts.

First one: size of the leaf 8 cm










Second one: size of the leaf 11 cm










You can see them in the following picture in the front. In the middle light green ist C. parva, right and left of it is the first one. In the front right corner ist the second one. In the left front corner ist C. wendtii "Red Lucanas":









Thank you,

Sascha.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The second one, I am pretty sure is C. undulata. I am not sure about the first one. It is some kind of Sri Lankan crypt, perhaps petchii---a triploid variety of beckettii


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

I think you could be right. C. petchii was my first thought, too. Maybe someone different looks around!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also think the second one is undulata.


----------

